

FF Chartwell: A typeface for creating simple graphs - johnzimmerman
https://www.fontfont.com/how-to-use-ff-chartwell

======
showerst
Great Idea, but the license terms are a bit onerous. A per pageview license
for a web font? Obviously service like typekit do that, but I've never an seen
individual font with a per pv price.

------
mef
Previous submissions and discussions
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=ch...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=chartwell&start=0)

~~~
ygra
Previous submissions, but no discussions.

------
ckluis
Taking the concept of icon fonts to graph fonts... most excellent.

